# Crate dolly or wagon recommendations



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I wonder if one of those folding canvas type wagons would work for you. My son uses one to lug sports gear and folding chairs to the soccer & baseball fields from his car...........I think he got it on Amazon. It even has a little flip up table for drinks and stuff! 

I looked on Amazon and it looks like the "Mac Sports Collapsible Folding Outdoor Utility Wagon" He's had it for a few years so I guess it has stood up to some abuse! LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t have one but I see quite a few that look like the one Mollymuima posted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I wonder if one of those folding canvas type wagons would work for you. My son uses one to lug sports gear and folding chairs to the soccer & baseball fields from his car...........I think he got it on Amazon. It even has a little flip up table for drinks and stuff!
> 
> I looked on Amazon and it looks like the "Mac Sports Collapsible Folding Outdoor Utility Wagon" He's had it for a few years so I guess it has stood up to some abuse! LOL!


Thank you, Molly and Skylar! The Mac Sports is one of the ones I bookmarked on Amazon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That Mac Sports wagon looks almost identical to the one I have which I think is an "easygo." It is a life saver. I can put my chair, two crates, a big water jug, gear bag and a few other odds and ends in it and I have had it for a number of years with no problems.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If it can fit two crates plus all the other stuff, I'm sold on it! Thanks


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

While searching on Amazon for a soft-sided, portable crate to take to agility for Lizzy, a dog stroller popped up in the results. It made me think of this thread. Lizzy is certainly small enough to fit comfortably in a stroller, and it came with a basket on the bottom which could be used to transport food, water, etc. But, would she get laughed out of the facility for showing up in a stroller?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If she was a toy I think not, but I've never seen a mini in a stroller and I have seen dogs (tpoos and other toy breeds) in those sorts of strollers. One of the people who did my tricks class had a stroller for her chihuahuas.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think a stroller is a great idea for a small dog, LizzysMom!

BTW, I got the Mac Sports wagon with the cup holders and can't wait to use it in a few weeks


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

LilyCD, Lizzy is a pretty small mini. She's 13.5 inches tall, and only weighs 9.5 lbs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh it was late last night and I realize I wasn't clear. I really didn't mean to say you shouldn't use the stroller if it is a good system for you, just that I hadn't ever seen anyone use one for an mpoo. You won't get laughed out of the building by any means. My mom's mpoo is about Lizzy's size, but he doesn't end up in a crate or a stroller since she sort of babies him and holds him or asks someone else to hold him if needed at rally trials. The other mpoos I know in obedience are fairly big, including one person's two mpoos who both weigh about what Lily does (well over 30 pounds, but then again she uses tons of liverwurst for her training treating). I think they would fall through the bottom of a stroller!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I think I've decided against the stroller, mostly because I want to start taking Lizzy's own crate to training class instead of putting her in one of the "public" ones there, and I think the stroller would be a bit of a pain for that. And, like your mom, I definitely baby Lizzy, and she spends not one more second in the crate than is absolutely necessary!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure you work on having her crate be a great happy and relaxed space. I've seen many NQ runs that were NQs from the second the handler took a wild eyed stressed up dog out of a crate, allowed said dog to drag them to the line and then take the leash off only to have the dog blow the start line stay and take off on a zoomies run. My mom would be having a much better time in rally excellent if she had a dog that could relax in a crate.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have one of the foldable wagons and I love it. I got it because Raven wasn't trustworthy on the soft crate for a a while and I was having to drag my wire crate. Now I like being able to put the chair, water, etc...as Lilycd described.


----------

